# How can I fix this on a TMs timecard?



## M2614 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello, I accidentally approved paid time off and now the TM is overpaid. I don’t know how to fix it since MyTime won’t let me adjust even though the time card isn’t locked yet. Is there anyway I can fix it now or will I have to call HROC tomorrow?


----------



## Coqui (Feb 7, 2022)

You should be able to edit their time card. You can delete the paid time off or adjust it to the correct amount. HROC can also do it for you.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Feb 7, 2022)

I didn't think it would allow the TM to be overpaid.  I've accidentally submitted and had PTO approved on a week I worked 40 hours.  It got automatically canceled and put back into the time off bank.


----------

